

A news app for JavaScript developers build with Telescope and Meteor - quasimo
http://dot-js.com
I know Telescope form Hacker News last time:
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4840032<p>Then I create Dot-js.com with Telescope in a weekend.
======
goldfeld
Hey, that's awesome, how can I get in touch in you?

~~~
quasimo
email: linuximo@gmail.com

